# labels...where do you have them made?



## Robbiegirl (Feb 11, 2012)

I want to have some labels made as gifts and giveaways. Where is the best place to have them made?


----------



## krissy (Feb 11, 2012)

labels for? soap, body wash, lip balms...?

i make a lot of my own and am having a local company make me some for my soaps.


----------



## Robbiegirl (Feb 11, 2012)

*Teach*

Do you teach soap making in Atlanta?
Can any printing company make labels?


----------



## krissy (Feb 11, 2012)

i do not teach soapmaking although if a friend wanted to learn i would teach them, lol.

i do not know if any/all printing companies can make you labels however i love the website http://www.onlinelabels.com/ they have a label designer that is free when you make a purchase. if you are looking for something simple to get you started, i love them.

how far from atlanta are you?


----------



## AmyW (Feb 11, 2012)

I've used Online Labels for my wedding soaps, and I've ordered more for my business soaps. You can use their online label maker or download the files and design your own.


----------



## Robbiegirl (Feb 12, 2012)

*Atlanta*

Ny daughter lives in Smyrna. We both want to take a class. We can be considered your friends! Lol

I will take a look at that website for the labels. Thank-you


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 12, 2012)

I make my own labels on my computer using Microsoft Office Publisher. It's a lot of fun and helps give reign to my creative side. Sometimes I have just as much fun designing labels as I do making soap.   


IrishLass


----------

